#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Sleep Aide Spell

## Migronoh

This is just a simple spell I made that helped me sleep (I hadn't been sleeping well for quite some time).


I hadn't used any tools, but lighting a white candle will help.


"Help me close my eyes,
Help me rest my mind.
For sleep, to me, must come,
For sleep must I now find."
Repeat this approximately 7 times.

----------


## crystalw

What a lovely spell, thanks for sharing  :Smile: 

(Although I'm sure you're aware, for anyone else reading do be careful when lighting candles and doing sleep spells!)

----------

